# Intel 3945ABG - Horrible Signal



## Citsakots (Dec 12, 2008)

I have my wireless card working and it was very easy to set it up but the signal is horrible comparing it to Ubuntu. In the same essid Ubuntu gets 96% signal and FreeBSD gets 25% signal if I'm seating right next to the router.


```
/boot/loader.conf:
	   if_wpi_load="YES"
	   wlan_load="YES"
	   wlan_amrr_load="YES"
	   firmware_load="YES"
	   wpifw_load="YES"
	   legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1
```

P.S: The wireless does work. I can surf the web and such but the signal is so bad that if I take a couple of steps away I lose the signal.


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 12, 2008)

Show us your output of 
> ifconfig wpi0
and
> ifconfig wpi0 list scan

Maybe try setting
> ifconfig wpi0 txpower 50


----------



## Business_Woman (Dec 12, 2008)

I have the same symptoms with Intel 4965...


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 14, 2008)

And you have shown us the same amount of information.

Seriously, working crystal balls are in low supply. Only a minority of us can afford one.


----------



## cmanns (Dec 14, 2008)

Business_Woman said:
			
		

> I have the same symptoms with Intel 4965...



Well the IWN driver is FreeBSD8 atm and it's not going to be released for quite awhile, I had quite abunch of issues with IWN driver.

Amongst the low signal I got hard locks and such, if you want to enjoy your wifi install OpenBSD4.4 thats where the iwn driver is being ported from :e


----------



## SeanC (Dec 16, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Seriously, working crystal balls are in low supply. Only a minority of us can afford one.



Ha! The joys of remote debugging.


----------

